# mend it glue



## little anth (Feb 11, 2008)

i am thinking of getting some if i can get my hands on it. i saw it at a show and online and hope it can save me some cash on senkoes. have u guys tried it


----------



## Jim (Feb 11, 2008)

have not tried it yet, but he is a member here LOL! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Derek777 (Feb 11, 2008)

thats cool. i heard it is THE stuff to use!
i plan on getting some.


----------



## shamoo (Feb 11, 2008)

1 post I believe LOL


----------



## little anth (Feb 11, 2008)

lol i cant get a bottle unless i am willing to fight keven van dam for his otherwise its sold out everywhere else


----------



## Jim (Feb 11, 2008)

shamoo said:


> 1 post I believe LOL




LMFAO! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 11, 2008)

From what I have heard it is good stuff, but I would rather use a lighter. All of the other, so called, soft bait glues I have used have turned the baits white and made them hard. Atleast with melting the plastic down you know what you are gonna get.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 12, 2008)

Here is the Link - I suggest that we all send this member (TomLeogrande) an email asking him to update us on the product

https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=715&highlight=mendit


----------



## Bryan_VA (Feb 12, 2008)

I just bought a bottle of Mend-It on friday. Haven't used it much yet and I have mixed feelings so far. I can't see myself bringing it in the boat and using it while fishing, but it should be good for repairing expensive plastic baits when I'm at home. 

The mends are soft and pliable, with no hardness or crust, but you have to let the repaired bait sit on a flat surface for a minute before using it.

Tried it on a sacrificial senko and it didn't work. From what I understand Yamamoto is using a slightly different plastic than they used to.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 12, 2008)

It did not work on the Senko?


THAT SUCKS!


----------



## Jim (Feb 12, 2008)

If your using it to repair senkos, You have bigger problems :wink: 

I want to see it on my 30 dollar swimbaits.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 12, 2008)

Jim said:


> If your using it to repair senkos, You have bigger problems :wink:
> 
> I want to see it on my 30 dollar swimbaits.



Well Real GY Senkos are still getting costly - if it cannot repair those what is the point?

If you are trying to catch the same fish I catch with a .30 senko with a $30.00 swim bait - you have even bigger problems


----------



## Bryan_VA (Feb 12, 2008)

Nope didn't work on the Senko. It worked fine on a couple other sticks though. I rarely use actual Senkos anymore so it's not a big problem for me. I think it will work well for swimbaits.


----------



## shamoo (Feb 12, 2008)

Crap I was going to fuse together a baby brush hog, slider worm and a senko (baby brush slideing sen hog ko :shock: ) cant do it now :wink:


----------



## slim357 (Feb 12, 2008)

Jim said:


> If your using it to repair senkos, You have bigger problems :wink:
> 
> I want to see it on my 30 dollar swimbaits.


 thats also where i would like to give it a try...no tears in any of my swimbaits yet tho.


----------



## redbug (Feb 12, 2008)

here is a link to buy the stuff I think it works well
I think this guy has it in stock. he also has good prices on gym senko's 
https://www.nationwidetackle.com/index.php?ref=157&affiliate_banner_id=5


Wayne


----------



## shamoo (Feb 12, 2008)

Tacklewarehouse has it.


----------



## slim357 (Feb 20, 2008)

I got a bottle of it yesterday, I tested it out on some tiki sticks and some lucky strike stick baits, didnt hold on the lucky strike, so i put a tare in a tiki stick, put on some mend-it and it cut the bait intwo, held it together for almost a minute, and it kinda worked. Overall I dont feel its worth the price.


----------

